# Which Reinin dichotomies have the most importance in determining type?



## Caelestis (Oct 3, 2012)

Which of the 15 dichotomies would you say are more important and suggestive of one's type? Are there certain traits that should be analyzed and regarded carefully more so than others, or should all be considered with equal importance?


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

I personally wouldn't delve into the dichotomies to learn your type. It's far to easy to rationalize one over the other...at least to me anyway.

I tend to notice people who are emotivists over constructovists rather well. Negativist and Positivist can also be easy to spot-maybe. 

Who knows, maybe some functions can see certain dichotomies better.


----------



## loner (Mar 24, 2013)

What is dichotomy?


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

loner said:


> What is dichotomy?


Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion


I don't think any of them have inherently more weight.

Some might be perhaps easier to identify though. Possibly ones like Merry/Serious, Process/Result or Static/Dynamic.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's not so much important what is the most important in determining them but perhaps best to focus on what's easiest to observe. I think Asking and Declaring is somewhat easy. You can record a conversation you have with another or a group and replay it to observe yourself. Askers do a lot of 'mhhms', 'yeahs', etc, while others are talking, ask questions they don't necessarily need answered, asking themselves questions and answering them, sound more interrogative than declarative when they speak. 

Process/Result, Judicious/Decisive and maybe Merry/Serious can be fairly easy. With Merry/Serious, don't focus on how merry or serious you are, read about them and the differences. You can see the Fe and Ti vs Te and Fi implications. I like this test because it's flexible. If you take it, choose only a few that you are SURE about.

If you truly want to focus on importance over easiest, perhaps read into the ones that show an obvious function preference like merry/serious (Fe/Ti vs Te/Fi) and judicious/decisive (Si/Ne vs Ni/Se).


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

None. Basically every type trait that's consistent with Reinin can be explained by a person's functional makeup, applied properly. 

Reinin himself didn't really want or expect his dichotomies to get taken too seriously


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think any are inherently more _important_, but I've found static/dynamic the easiest to spot, and result/process the most meaningful in terms of cognition. When typing someone, I would recommend having them read through the descriptions of all the dichotomies and then pick any that they feel very strongly about. For example, when I first read through the Reinin dichotomies I was almost certain that I was static, process-oriented, and carefree, but I couldn't have chosen between aristocratic and democratic if you put a gun to my head. I think it can be a good way to narrow down or at least organize the possibilities. I certainly didn't conclude after that initial reading that I had to be an ILE or an LSI, but it helped guide me.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Use:
Static/Dynamic -- with a lot of practice can be used to discern subtypes not only temperaments.
Objectivist/Subjectivist (Merry/Serious)
Decisive/Judicious
Positivist/Negativist
Right/Left (Process/Result)
Constructivist/Emotivist
Obstinate/Yielding

Don't use:
Asking/Declaring -- too easy to misapply
Aristocratic/Democratic -- often confused with the social instinct of enneagram




Caelestis said:


> Are there certain traits that should be analyzed and regarded carefully more so than others, or should all be considered with equal importance?


I'd say the basic ones: Merry/Serious, Decisive/Judicious, Static/Dynamic.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

the basic ones that *define* type are the Jung-inspired I-E, N-S, T-F, and P-J, where P and J mean _irrational_ and _rational_, respectively, in the lead function...the remaining eleven Reinin dichotomies are _derived_ from these four, so they are _not_ independent dichotomies...rather, they define dichotomies that are _combinations_ of the basic four--ie, they are _inter-dichotomy_ dichotomies

also, I don't see that socionics depends on the Reinin dichotomies..the latter were derived as a mathematical exercise..you can do the same calculations for the MBTI dichotomies and get an MBTI set of 11 "Reinin dichotomies" (not counting the four independent ones)...the only difference will be that P and J mean different things in the two theories so some of the MBTI dichotomies will have slightly different interpretations


----------

